# Audi 90 bolt pattern question



## FlyingV (Sep 15, 2002)

Looked at some 4 lug wheels off an old audi 90 today. But are they 4x100 or 4x108? I heard non-quattro wheels are 4x100, and Quattro wheels are 4x108, correct me if im wrong. I hope they are 4x100........
TIA


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 bolt pattern question (FlyingV)*

They are 4x108







That rumor about the 4x100 thing is for older 4000 and coupe models.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi 90 bolt pattern question (NW4KQ driver)*

wait, if its an old old school (like 70's) it might be 4x100


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 bolt pattern question (FlyingV)*

most fwd & quattro models w/ 4 lug are 4x108 ie coupe gt, 4k, 4kq,90.90,coupe quattro


----------



## FlyingV (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Audi 90 bolt pattern question (MFZERO)*

thanks guys


----------



## vdubbinmk21980 (Oct 6, 2015)

*its all good*

Just use wobble bolts. They allow to go from 4x100 to 4x108. etc. Look them up and they are not too expensive.eace:


----------



## vdubbinmk21980 (Oct 6, 2015)

*its all good*

Just use wobble bolts. They allow to go from 4x100 to 4x108. etc. Look them up and they are not too expensive. eace:


----------

